# My Elgar Project



## markrolfe (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,

I just wanted to tell you about a little project my folk/rock band have done. I'm a huge Elgar nut and am fascinated by his life. A few years ago I wrote song about Elgar's love of his dogs and in particular of how it seemed they replaced the void in his life that Alice left. I managed to sample a section of the song Mina and compose a brand new song around it. Lyrically it is from Elgars point of view of how much Mina and Marco filled that void, musically it pays homage by using the sample.

You can hear the song here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/lornauk%2Fmina-and-marco

And buy it from iTunes at 




Best wishes;
Mark Rolfe
http://Lornatheband.com

PS: Please feel free to spread this around!


----------

